

Rumor: Jerry Yang to resign - fromedome
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/7/rumor-jerry-yang-to-resign

======
ivey
"UPDATE: Yahoo emphatically denies the Wall Street rumor that Jerry Yang is
planning to resign."

When he resigns, I assume we'll hear about it. Until then, is it really worth
re-hashing again?

(Can you re-hash something again, for that matter? Is it re-re-hashing?)

------
lpgauth
gossip

